# Tough but had fun



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ran over to the river this afternoon wind was terrible finally found a place out of the wind caught enough to make the grease stink


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty perch


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes sir ! That ought to make a fine fish fry !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Yes sir ! That ought to make a fine fish fry !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


When that boat gets its spot lock it's gonna be bad lol.Just hope it's quieter than the piece that's on it now. They run from it at 40 foot they spook and haul tail. Makes it hard in the wind.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You single poling or pushing?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> You single poling or pushing?


Single poleing. I'm still learning the whole forward image thing.It's blowing my mind how spooky fish are.Never would have guessed how quick they notice you and get lock Jaw. I thought I knew some what how fish reacted to to a boat and trolling motor DAMN SO WRONG!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it your prop making the noise or is it the electric motor ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Is it your prop making the noise or is it the electric motor ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have no Idea I can't hear it.Maybe just a vibration or trying to crappie fish from a 22 foot blazer bay. They damn sure know I'm there and you can see them react. The only way I can get them to bite is to find structure at 60 foot are farther drift into it and catch a few on the way. Touch the trolling motor they vacate the structure and most people know a fish on the retreat will not even look at a bait.But then again these waters up here are fished hard so it may not be as bad other places


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Buddy them perch aint sweating that BlazerBay. I’ve stacked my 2170 on many occasions.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What trolling motor are you running?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1085741
> 
> View attachment 1085745
> 
> ...


Oh hell ya! You gettin it done! I'm jealous! maybe I will get there one day.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> What trolling motor are you running?


Its a motorguide great white.Tiller steer but it will be gone soon


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Its a motorguide great white.Tiller steer but it will be gone soon


The motor very well could be spooking them. May just be something as simple as a prop squeak or some kind of funky harmonic noise in the motor itself. I say the boat size isn’t a problem because I have buddies down here that single pole from 24’ aluminum boats and there are more 21fters perch fishing than I can count.

They’re very sensitive to vibrations. I have seen days when pushing and they would hit jigs with a round 1/8 oz (round being the key word) splitshot above the jig but completely ignore the same jig beside it with a 1/8oz (reusable) splitshot above the jig. Simple vibrations and harmonics in the water is all it is. Then on the other side is a rod with a 1oz egg weight above the same jig catching fish.

I always trim my big motor up to where only the skeg is in the water also. I don’t have any proof it matters but it always made me feel better.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Dang Joey. Bob needs to do a crappie article on ya.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Like Joey said, probably not the boat. Sam Rayburn and Toledo Bend have many guides and locals who crappie fish out of party barges. Not that you can’t make noises on the boat to spook them. I know the Great White I had was louder than the XI5 I now have. That 3 blade machete prop was noisy when put in reverse. 
When attempting to fish a top, I ease to within 15-20 yards away then stop and sit for a few minutes. Let things settle then slowly bump closer. If trolling and find a new top, i come back to it later using same method.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Sc1006 said:


> Like Joey said, probably not the boat. Sam Rayburn and Toledo Bend have many guides and locals who crappie fish out of party barges. Not that you can’t make noises on the boat to spook them. I know the Great White I had was louder than the XI5 I now have. That 3 blade machete prop was noisy when put in reverse.
> When attempting to fish a top, I ease to within 15-20 yards away then stop and sit for a few minutes. Let things settle then slowly bump closer. If trolling and find a new top, i come back to it later using same method.


It’s probably the trolling motor even on the lowest setting. I see the fish leavening the structure 30 to 40 foot before I get there. Thinking back now if there is no wind and I can just sit they will actually start to gather under the boat.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> It’s probably the trolling motor even on the lowest setting. I see the fish leavening the structure 30 to 40 foot before I get there. Thinking back now if there is no wind and I can just sit they will actually start to gather under the boat.


Joey thanks for the info and sc1006 to.I went down to the shop tonight fired up a couple of trolling motors. Motors on all real close to the same sound. But then started checking props. Lot of rock up here lol. The motor out of the water makes little to no noise but its beat all to hell blades mushroomed and not the same length(never noticed). This may(I hope) Be the problem just for educational purposes I'm going to see. I put a mic on it ground and sanded it man it was all out of whack. I know I could have just bought a new one but it was something to play with. Thanks Joey!


----------

